# Casting Practice - VA Beach



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Is anyone interested in setting a date for some group casting practice?

Its to cold right now, but perhaps a date near or around Feb 25, before the Peake gathering?

After is good too.. 

I have a heaver with a conventional reel that I need to learn to throw properly, and am sure others need the same.

Might be fun, make a local event of it.

Speak up if that interests you. I have no idea what the weather will hold for that time.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ya know I got to be there ta hold yer hand.Count me in


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm in! Just curious, what combo did you get?


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

when ever u set the day i wanna come


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I'm in! Just curious, what combo did you get?


OM 12ft heavy and a SLH30...17lbs yellow suffix..

I needed the loot so I can support my gambling habit....lost a crap load of loot.....screw them Steelers and Falcons!!!!

Gonna replce the combo with a new custom 1508,I'm building


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'm all for it. i sure could use some pointers.


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*I'm in*

While I am an avid fisherman...I am new to the surf fishing thing and I would love to get some pointers from all of you experts!. I am in.

F


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fcbandgdog said:


> While I am an avid fisherman...I am new to the surf fishing thing and I would love to get some pointers from all of you experts!. I am in.
> 
> F


NOT AN EXPERT....But I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express,last nite


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> NOT AN EXPERT....But I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express,last nite



I am in Norfolk...Where in VB do you live? Would love to buy you a beer and pick your brain about surf fishing. I fish from my boat alot and have been bitten by the surf bug...looks like a great way to fish.

Frank


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds like we got plans,prior to heading out to Ocacoke on Saturday.....let's pick a time and place,Will have Teo and NTKG in tow


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Can't do the OC thing, but some beers on Friday night could work.

Frank can pick my brain - should not take long.  

Teo - Al called me ho'in out his OM and Slosh and knew he had me hooked before he called.

Been wanting to get one and the price WAS right.

Now I gotta learn how to heave it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

bob i believe in ya. id like to pull a nice drumfish out da surf for ya this spring or fall... if not we'll try our luck at some of them big brown ugly things


neil


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

oh yea, id like to cast with ya'll too. sooooooon... md spring fling is not too far away and us va boys gotta do the representin


neil


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Sounds great to me now all we gots to do is hawg tie them pros like Digger and C dawg into shown us how its done. Next thing is where is it safe enough to have a bunch of wild heathens tossen lead anchors at each other without bringen down any planes let alone some poor by-stander  . Now all I gots to do is get my Snoopy heaver threaded


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

yep, sounds good to me also. Could use some pointers also. Not to educated on the dark side but willing to give it a wirl.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sounds like its turnining into a party!Name the Bar,Pub,hole in the wall,you guys or gals want to meet....we can even Meet @ Jasons favorite joint...we can toss cash @ his girlfriend,Anne   

Friday nite,about 7ish...where?yall decide....will have part of the Richmond Asian Connection in tow!

NTKG...stay off the brown stuff,we's gettin up early on Saturday!
Teo....r ya bringin Tam?Have her bring a friend fer me


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Cox High School*

has a couple of fields positioned end to end so we have 200 yards to play with.

Hell, I'd be happy to hit 100!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i'd like to go i havent castd much since cobia season ended and i need to throw my new heaver a bit where will you guys be at


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sound like fun


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

bayside has a couple hundred yard field behind the football field


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i dunno about ya'll, but i like casting into water. ya'll live at VA BEACH come on now.... hows about the BEACH?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

You are a pro, Stud! This old man needs to know how far he is slinging that lead.

Besides, I might get sand in my shoes!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I will meet yall anywhere ya want but since we might be haven some from Richmond and Williamsburg and some from Va beach wanna meet in the middle somewhere? Where ever its held needs to be easy to find and get to for all also make some fun of it and bring a Hula Hoop and bet who makes it closest *will set it close for us non pros*friendly wagers of course like who buys the beer at Hooters*


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

sounds like someone wants to stay in hampton!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

maybe this could be an early va winter fling. meet up to cast one day.... den go to down a buncha cool golden delicious


neil


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*More than enough*

Seem interested to do this... and yes, certainly a few brews afterwards are well earned.

I'll suggest a date and place in the next 48. Until then, if you want to attend, say so.

Thanks!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Cox high school is...*

Only 30 min from Hampton, 20 from Norfolk, 5 min from Lesner Bridge, and 2 Minutes from the Great Neck Wall.

Does not get much more convenient. (Cept for the Richmond Crew).


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*casting*

I think it would be interesting for everyone to check out some rods and reels they haven't cast before. It would be interesting to see which reels and which rods really do cast 8oz and bait the best. My money is on the Zziplex straight eight with a magged daiwa 20. I think it cast 8 the easiest and as far as a 1509.It sure is a lot easier on the back though.I would like to cast a rainshadow and also one of the Progear reels.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

HighCap56 said:


> Only 30 min from Hampton, 20 from Norfolk, 5 min from Lesner Bridge, and 2 Minutes from the Great Neck Wall.
> 
> Does not get much more convenient. (Cept for the Richmond Crew).


Yea but how close to Hooters is the Impotant thang


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah... that is kinda portant


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damnit rat... now u got me thinkin of new rods and new reels. i was just happy to go and cast and practice some stuff when you gotta mention all the stuff i might run into, rainshadow this, progear that, lami this lami that.... oh my desires!!!!

neil


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry I'm late, been playing a game....  

I'm up for it, but its gotta be on a field. To easy to say ya casting 150yrds casting into the suds.  

Rat I got a shadow if ya want to cast it and I like Als progear although I'll stick with my 525 for now. Would like a date closer to March, gotta get some practice in before drum season so count me in.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

so now that we know that alot of people want to do this when r we gonna go practice and where. i would like to join yal and get some practice in


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thought we was just going drinkin and talk about casting


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

can u give me a couple weeks til feb 10th i will be 21 and want to join yall


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

We are NOT going to do it BEFORE the end of Feb. No Worries .. too friggin cold.

My BD is Feb 11! Happy BD Aquarius!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Heck I fish if the winds are right on my days off. I could use alot of practise casting though.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....hmmmm HC my BD is on the 12th...but,I decided not to have it!  ....the R


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Me too*

So did I (drinking...)...Have a garage/fishing shop...I'll check with my wife...maybe I can host.

F


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fcbandgdog said:


> So did I (drinking...)...Have a garage/fishing shop...I'll check with my wife...maybe I can host.
> 
> F


that would be great!If your screen name is correct,Are ya still living in the FC area?That's right down the street from me


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You know, I wish I was still stationed at the Coast Guard base in Pungo. We could have had a nice tournament set up there. The base used to be an airfield for the Navy during WWII and the Coast Guard bought it to use it as a communications site. The runways are still there. I marked off the runway in 10 yard increments to see how far I was kicking a rugby ball. Also used it to see how fast we were going in the quater mile. If you guys can find an abandoned air strip, that would work too.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well just got back some casting practice with crawdaddy. some things i learned today was...

its cold...
its so cold, that the ice didnt break with 8ozs

so casting will come later i guess(BEFORE MARCH 5,)

so whos down for a coupla beers friday night maybe i think me and teo are comin into town

neil


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

NTKG said:


> so whos down for a coupla beers friday night maybe i think me and teo are comin into town


I have arranged a pass from around 7-10 ..

Fridays, Ruby Tuesdays, somewhere not too sleazy please... Besides, these VA bikini bars don't do a thing for me.  

In Texas they take it ALL off... with some you hope they will put it ALL back on very quickly.

Think one girl forgot to shave her shoulders one night.... (where's the barfing dude, Flea?? )


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> I have arranged a pass from around 7-10 ..
> 
> Fridays, Ruby Tuesdays, somewhere not too sleazy please... Besides, these VA bikini bars don't do a thing for me.
> 
> ...



HC56...no matter how much money anyone gives you...do not take your cloths off!!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

surf rat said:


> I think it would be interesting for everyone to check out some rods and reels they haven't cast before. It would be interesting to see which reels and which rods really do cast 8oz and bait the best. My money is on the Zziplex straight eight with a magged daiwa 20. I think it cast 8 the easiest and as far as a 1509.It sure is a lot easier on the back though.I would like to cast a rainshadow and also one of the Progear reels.


Ive got the 5501 Pro gear on the 1509/All*...be my guest and check out the reel.....wouldn't mind castin' that Zziplex...heck...might even like it enuff,fer Lou ta build me one.....I am plannin on anuther custom 1508 built...the Zziplex,might change my mind


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> HC56...no matter how much money anyone gives you...do not take your cloths off!!!!!


DAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN!!!!  

That's hurt!!! What happened in that room the one nite really? Al has been picking of you.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Ive got the 5501 Pro gear on the 1509/All*...be my guest and check out the reel.....wouldn't mind castin' that Zziplex...heck...might even like it enuff,fer Lou ta build me one.....I am plannin on anuther custom 1508 built...the Zziplex,might change my mind


Where've you come up with them $$? Someone bet of Pats last weekend.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Where've you come up with them $$? Someone bet of Pats last weekend.



I won't tell if you don't.......been pimpin HC56....been nickle and dimin,but the cross dressers luv him...they pay $1.00 more   


but honestly,can ya say insurance claim?........the boats come in and plannin on sailin to BPS soon....accidents suck,but when the other insurance company pays....its good to be me


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*C dog Nserch*

I would like to try out your Progear and that Rainshadow. Any of you guys are welcome to cast any of my stuff. I would like you to try a Purglas, Lamiglass, and a Zziplex. Also if you have never cast a 975 cs Penn International I think you will be suprised by it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surf rat said:


> I would like to try out your Progear and that Rainshadow. Any of you guys are welcome to cast any of my stuff. I would like you to try a Purglas, Lamiglass, and a Zziplex. Also if you have never cast a 975 cs Penn International I think you will be suprised by it.


Would love to try em. Have thrown a Zzippy but would like to try out the Lami. Also have heard alot about the penn 975. 

Well Bob, make it happen, I'll drive to the beach, just name the day (any Sat)


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

The 975cs is one smooth reel. It's like or better than the 525 without magnet. The only down side is low retrieve speed, other than that, it's one heck of a reel.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hows about this upcoming saturday then beer at night

neil


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

NTKG said:


> hows about this upcoming saturday then beer at night
> 
> neil


Yea... That could work. I'll just wear my long johns...

How bout everyone else?


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll be there ifn we're still on at Cox High and beer after. Sounds like a plan stan.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I think I may be able to join in the Beer Party!

Here's a preview of P&S Drinking Practice:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yea lets shoot for saturday


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Saturday*

I could make it Saturday, but I have to be at work at 4pm. I hope I can meet you guys.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

My stepson has a b-ball game I need to be at around 3:30, then it is over by 5:30 and I am loose again to maraud and drink.....

So.... Any starting time at the Cox fields next to the Rec center (will post a map URL) from say.. 11:00 to 1:00 and go at it for a couple or three hours will work.

Don't know what the weather holds yet. Supposed to be windy tomorrow and colder friday, but have no clue about Sat.

Can we agree on a Start time?

Name the time you want and if you can come or not... Let's get a head count.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Count me and crawwdad in for saturday at 11 unless its pourin rain.... where is cox highschool? so we're not gonna do it in water? i HATE me some diggin sinkers out of the ground


picked up a new abu 6500c4 today, wanna throw that thing too

neil


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

NTKG said:


> picked up a new abu 6500c4 today, wanna throw that thing too
> 
> neil


Naww you don't want to toss that ol 6500c4 they throw like a rock so I will do ya a favor and just give it to me to toss away for ya  OK so I tried, mine throws like a dream and had Ryan add some of them Smoothy washers to it just in case I caught somethang. Count me in for tossen and I will try some of that beer stuff too.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Saturday Weather*

Going to be clear with light N wind (4-6 mph) and around 32 degrees.

So, guess we won't freeze after all.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

*Directions to Cox High School*

Here is the address to Cox High School | 2425 Shorehaven Drive | Virginia Beach, VA 23454 and for easy to follow directions use www.mapquest.com did ya say meeting time was 11? Neat trick I am gonna try is taken a tennis ball and making small cuts in it to put your casting weight inside and that way it doesnt stick in the ground and is easy to wind back in, hey ya never know it might work


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Meeting Time*

Saturday - January 29th - 11:00AM

COX High School - VA Beach

------------------------------------

Who is coming?

Speak Up!



-----------------------------------

Shooter - Made one of those tennis ball rigs with a 6 and 8 ... Looks like a good idea, even though it will cut distance down, you won't have to guess where it went.

Not exactly like slinging bait, but it will help me learn how to throw that Slosh/OM Heavy Combo..


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Easy Way to get to Cox...*

From 264 East, Exit First Colonial North - Go to Greatneck Rd. Turn Right - Cross Mill Dam Road (Stoplight) ... Stay in Left Lane. Next light is Shorehaven (Cox) you HAVE to turn left.

Go to the Tennis Courts and Park. Field is behind them.

From Shore Drive going South (from Northhampton 13)

Go over Lesner Bridge (Lynnhaven Inlet) go past West Great Neck Rd, and make a right on Great Neck Road. You will go over the Great Neck Bridge and pass an Elem School and Middle School on the left.

Get in right lane and turn right at the next light (Shorehaven) Cox is on your right before the light.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i wll be there


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

shooter...attach a heavy snap swivel to the end of an 8oz bank sinker...cut a slit big enough to fit the base of the sinker in, and seal back up with a glue gun...

can't make it this time...i'm going to williamsburg/yorktown saturday with a friend to practice for a speedboarding event at Fountainhead Park in a few months. oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Since someone asked ....*

Please arrive between 11 and 11:30

We will practice for around 2 hours.

If for any reason we have to go to another nearby school because of activity at Cox, please PM me your cellphone number if you have one so I can tell you where to go. It will be close by if we need to move.

VB Schools WILL put you in jail if you have beer on the property. Leave it in the truck please, plenty of time for that later.  

If you want to drink earlier than 1:00, please don't take any other attendees with you.  

Temp should be around 38 to 40 with light N Winds.

Hope to have a good turnout. 

If your Rods and Reels need any maintenance you can likely spot it Saturday and nip it in the bud by March.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*I really wish I could make it*

It doesn't look like I can make it Saturday.  
I was looking forward to it, too. I could really use a few casting pointers. 
Catch ya on the flip side.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

made 2 baseballs,last nite.....if ya put an eye,a nose and a $hit eatin grin on it....it looks like HC56...see yall 2morrow


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> made 2 baseballs,last nite.....if ya put an eye,a nose and a $hit eatin grin on it....it looks like HC56...see yall 2morrow


You are gonna suffer for that one.

Remember those birthday belt lines? 

You will ........


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*taking bets.......*

anyone think they gonna cast 8oz over a 100 yards?

how bout 6 oz's?

Like Cdog said....you'll be surprised when ya actually on a field,measuring yer casts.....

Maybe some of them local VB Sportcasters can show up?and give out some pointers.....I know my swing needs a look at


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:



> anyone think they gonna cast 8oz over a 100 yards?
> 
> how bout 6 oz's?
> 
> ...


A baseball or 8anbait?

I'll be a lil rusty, but I think I can hit tween 90-100yrds. I'll have my measuring wheel too.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

guess I'll bring my portable heater...I hate to hear HC56 complain about it being cold....


Cdog-not unless Cox has a creek or ocean front...8nbait will hafta be later in the season


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

hey guys i might so up cause i defanality can use the tips seing as i just got into the hole big rod thing
were at cox is it gonna be (football field?)


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Wish I could be there, but just can't make it this weekend.
I can cast 8 oz 100yds+ over grass, after a few practice throws, but when it comes to fishing I just don't seem to be able to get anywhere close to that. It makes a big difference when you add bait, wind etc. 
Thats the reason I got the yak.

Tight lines....

Ken


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

hey any body planin on bringin lighter stuff to see who can cast 1 oz the farest 
cause that is what i'm betta at


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*I dunno, Ken*



> when it comes to fishing I just don't seem to be able to get anywhere close to that. It makes a big difference when you add bait, wind etc.


You were getting the bait out pretty far when I last saw ya ... .


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> guess I'll bring my portable heater...I hate to hear HC56 complain about it being cold....
> 
> 
> Cdog-not unless Cox has a creek or ocean front...8nbait will hafta be later in the season


Dont wory bout th heater Al, We'll just make Bob gather all your breakoffs, that'll keep him plenty warm.  See ya in th AM.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Dont wory bout th heater Al, We'll just make Bob gather all your breakoffs, that'll keep him plenty warm.  See ya in th AM.


If I keep tweekin that 525mag in the feild....while I'm feeshin...    Hope 2 not do that 2morrow!


stay off the brown,Clay...c ya in the AM


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

is everyone still gonna brave the cold weather today hope to see u there i will be in a red dodge dakota with camos on and a black beni see ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Dang!*

Wish I had seen this thread sooner. It's 9:30 on Sat, and I could make it but with the ice coming in this PM, I think I'll just hang up here in Richmond. How about another session in the coming weeks? I'll definately be there. If anyone can find a privately owned field I'll bring some fine Legend[/URL] http://www.legendbrewing.com/ beverages for all to enjoy! I'll also tell the wife to put the mags all the way on so she won't embarass the short casting guys too much


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*VA Beach Boys - Norfolk - And Close By*

It's 10:10 Sat. AM and the gig is on.

See whoever at 11 at Cox. It's a little cold, but not a lot of wind, so should be ok.

Some asked about casting smaller rods. Whatever you want to bring will be just fine and I will provide the entertainment learning how to cast that OM Heavy.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Photos will be posted*

in the Distance Casting forum later tonight.

Had a good time and appreciate everyone that showed up for the practice.

We could call it the "Big Blow Up" event.....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya'll notice he just had to put that picture up first  Don't think I want one of them reels, they don't blow up they EXPLODE  still think I was set up  It was great meeting yall today and can't wait till the next get together and will try and not explode anyone elses reel


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

is that flourocarbon? i seem to blow up like that with new yo zuri until it gets stretched out a little.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Freddrum said:


> Wish I had seen this thread sooner. It's 9:30 on Sat, and I could make it but with the ice coming in this PM, I think I'll just hang up here in Richmond. How about another session in the coming weeks? I'll definately be there. If anyone can find a privately owned field I'll bring some fine Legend[/URL] http://www.legendbrewing.com/ beverages for all to enjoy! I'll also tell the wife to put the mags all the way on so she won't embarass the short casting guys too much


Fred, hows it going? If we don't do it sooner we are planning on getting back together in March to get ready for Drum season. 



> Ya'll notice he just had to put that picture up first Don't think I want one of them reels, they don't blow up they EXPLODE still think I was set up It was great meeting yall today and can't wait till the next get together and will try and not explode anyone elses reel


I dont know shooter, I kinda liked that reel....  



> is that flourocarbon? i seem to blow up like that with new yo zuri until it gets stretched out a little.


Naw SS, it was just plain ole mono till Shooter got his hands on it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Cdog said:


> I dont know shooter, I kinda liked that reel....
> 
> Naw SS, it was just plain ole mono till Shooter got his hands on it.


Yea I do like that reel and now it is on top of my list of *Next reel to get*


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Photos and Report*

Are posted in the Distance Casting Section..

Continue the bashing there...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

HighCap,
Thanks for introducing me to everyone at the casting event. I enjoyed finally getting to "eyeball" some of the people who frequent P&S. They all look like fine people!


----------

